# Boulder, CO street spots



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm in boulder for the weekend, just wondering if anyone from the area wanted to share some cool rails/ledges/whatever thats around town. if you don't want to blow up the spot publicly, throw me a pm... it'll be much appreciated! thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

Just walk around CU, you'll find a TON of stuff.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Is there any snow on the ground in Boulder? I hope you were referring to your skate board. If so, hopefully you found the skate park. It's pretty decent.


----------

